
Blind quantum computing method surpasses efficiency 'limit' - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-06-quantum-method-surpasses-efficiency-limit.html
======
elektromekatron
These articles remind me of Lovelace writing software long before the hardware
was available.

